# LIVE STREAM - 2nd AQUAEDEN AQUASCAPING MARATHON - DAY 1



## Pedro Rosa (6 Sep 2014)

Hi there,

Today we're going to setup a 200l aquarium on the first day of the 2nd Aquaeden Aquascaping Marathon in Portugal.
You can enjoy it on Youtube live stream and ask questions on the comments if you wish.
Stream is already working.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tdzq9CccVyQ

Pedro.


----------



## Hallvar Nilsen (6 Sep 2014)

Bump for live right now


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2014)

Nice live feed...of the big guys back...where can I get the T-shirt?


----------

